# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Ηλεκτροβάνα διαμερίσματος

## gon

Έχω την  υποψία    ότι  κάποιος στην  πολυκατοικία  έχει  κάνη παράβαση με  την  Ηλεκτροβάνα  του  διαμερίσματος του   ήθελα   οποίος  γνωρίζει να βοηθήσει  να  τον  ανακαλύψω
Ο ωρομετρητής αρχίζει την καταγραφή, στην κλασσικήσυνδεσμολογία, αφού ανοίξει πλήρως η Η/Β (για την ακρίβεια ο μηχανισμός που εμπεριέχει και τον ηλεκτροκινητήρα και είναι τοποθετημένος πάνω στέλεχος τηςβάνας)? 
Αν έχει περιστραφεί χειροκίνητα το στέλεχος της βάνας, , το διαμέρισμα θερμαίνεται κάθε στιγμή που λειτουργεί κυκλοφορητής-καυστήρας? 
Αν η βάνα είναι ανοιχτή,  αυτός ζεσταίνεται όποτε ανάψει ο λέβητας τζάμπα?

----------


## klik

Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να γίνει αυτό, άλλοι εντοπίζονται εύκολα και άλλοι όχι. Άλλοι γίνονται στην ηλεκτροβάνα και άλλοι μέσα στο διαμέρισμα. Φώναξε τεχνικό αν είσαι διαχειριστής.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Έχω την  υποψία    ότι  κάποιος στην  πολυκατοικία  έχει  κάνη παράβαση με  την  Ηλεκτροβάνα  του  διαμερίσματος του   ήθελα   οποίος  γνωρίζει να βοηθήσει  να  τον  ανακαλύψω
> Ο ωρομετρητής αρχίζει την καταγραφή, στην κλασσικήσυνδεσμολογία, αφού ανοίξει πλήρως η Η/Β (για την ακρίβεια ο μηχανισμός που εμπεριέχει και τον ηλεκτροκινητήρα και είναι τοποθετημένος πάνω στέλεχος τηςβάνας)? 
> Αν έχει περιστραφεί χειροκίνητα το στέλεχος της βάνας, , το διαμέρισμα θερμαίνεται κάθε στιγμή που λειτουργεί κυκλοφορητής-καυστήρας? 
> Αν η βάνα είναι ανοιχτή,  αυτός ζεσταίνεται όποτε ανάψει ο λέβητας τζάμπα?


ΝΑΙ Αν η βάνα είναι ανοιχτή, αυτός ζεσταίνεται όποτε ανάψει ο λέβητας τζάμπα. Μπορεί να μείνει ανοιχτή για διάφορους λόγους ακόμη και από βλάβη δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχει κάνει κάποιος επέμβαση.

----------

vasilimertzani (08-08-16)

----------


## gon

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να γίνει αυτό, άλλοι εντοπίζονται εύκολα και άλλοι όχι. Άλλοι γίνονται στην ηλεκτροβάνα και άλλοι μέσα στο διαμέρισμα. Φώναξε τεχνικό αν είσαι διαχειριστής.




Μπορείς  αν σου  είναι εύκολο να  τούς  περιγράψεις

----------


## nyannaco

Προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα, είναι σαν να δίνει κανείς οδηγίες για το πώς να γίνει λαθροχειρία.

----------

vasilimertzani (09-08-16)

----------


## klik

> Μπορείς  αν σου  είναι εύκολο να  τούς  περιγράψεις


Είναι εύκολο αλλά δεν είναι σωστό.

----------


## gon

> Είναι εύκολο αλλά δεν είναι σωστό.


Με  Προσωπικό Μήνυμα ?

----------


## klik

Αν ήσουν κλειδαράς, θα δίδασκες σε κάποιον άγνωστο πως να παραβιάζει κλειδαριές;
Αν θέλεις να είσαι καλυμμένος, φωνάζεις τεχνικό.

----------

